# BBQ Chicken Casserole Recipe--TNT



## PA Baker (Nov 1, 2006)

Here it is, Alix!  I got this from my mom who got this from ?????

*BBQ Chicken Casserole*

4 skinless boneless chicken breast halves
1 package shredded refrigerated potatoes (not seasoned)
1 c sharp cheddar cheese, shredded
1 c onion, finely chopped
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1 Tbsp oil
1 c BBQ sauce 

Preheat oven to 400.  Spray 13x9" pan with cooking spray.

Mix together hashbrowns, cheese, onion, oil, salt and pepper and place mixture in the baking pan.  Place chicken breasts on top of potatoes.  Top each chicken breast with 1/4 c bbq sauce.  Cover pan with foil and bake for 45 minutes or until potatoes are tender and chicken is cooked through.

I usually have a little extra bbq sauce on hand to serve on the side for DH.  We usually serve this with a salad or green beans, or both.


----------



## Alix (Nov 1, 2006)

Cool! Thanks PA.


----------



## Barb L. (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds mighty fine, thanks for the recipe-- gotta try this one!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Nov 1, 2006)

Set a place for me at your table, please. Thanks.


----------



## Alix (Nov 2, 2006)

PA, made this last night and we all enjoyed it. I didn't have any hashbrowns so I just diced regular potatoes. Next time, I'll do them in the microwave for a few minutes before I put them in the casserole dish. They were a little crunchier than we like. I will also add more cheese. We didn't have the full cup required and I think that would make the difference. 

We liked it though, and it smelled sooooo good while it was cooking. I also think I will give this a go with chicken thighs. I think the flavour would be very nice that way.


----------



## middie (Nov 2, 2006)

Oooooh hey I know what I'm making Saturday lol. Thanks for sharing Pa.


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 2, 2006)

Glad you liked your version, Alix!  I always forget until I make it that I think I'd like to add a little extra cheese, too.  You can never have too much cheese!


----------



## mackeeg (Nov 2, 2006)

I made this tonight. Next time will only add 1/2 cup onions at the most. I baked the hashbrowns 30 mins, before putting on the BBQ coated chicken tenders. It was good except to many onions. I also doubled the chz.


----------



## laura_holmes (Nov 3, 2006)

mmm... sounds wonderful, might try this recipe! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SharonT (Nov 6, 2006)

I tried this for our supper tonight, following recipe exactly except used 2 cups of cheese.  It took an hour for the chicken to cook through, but the cheesy potato base didn't suffer for it.  We enjoyed - a really good thing to throw together from things on hand.  One at our table commented, "mmm - like barbecued potato chips."   
 
Thank you, PA Baker.


----------

